# الذي يجب معرفته في خطوط الانابيب



## العابدي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

يمكن اجمال بعض الامور المهمة والواجب معرفتها في عمليات تشغل خطوط الانابيبمن خلال هذه المشاركة


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssss

thankssssss u

thankssssss for u

thankssssssxxxx

thank u alot

goooooooood

good man u


----------



## هندسة بحرية (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك اخي


----------



## الفنك (21 ديسمبر 2007)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnntha


----------



## الفنك (21 ديسمبر 2007)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnntha


----------



## سيدعلي ك (31 مارس 2008)

.can you explain what is a multiproduct pipeline ?thank you


----------



## ahmed morshidy (31 مارس 2008)

معلومات قيمة جدا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## notime4life (21 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## القبطان (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وبوركت جهودك


----------



## بوعلام2006 (4 يونيو 2008)

thak you so much for your participation


----------



## عمارالتعدين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## مهند اللقاني (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر اكتييييييييييييير


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso 3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ياأخي


----------



## احمد قرنى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## LIALY (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزااااااااااااااك الله خير و يعطيك العاااااااافية


----------



## notime4life (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي جدا جدا


----------



## mmelsyed (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا أخى


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ورده انت والله


----------



## احمد العروشي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك 
أريد مساعدتك لافهم لماذا تكون المشاكل كثيرة بانابيب نقل البترول (التي تمر من بئر الانتاج الي صهريج التخزين قبل عملية التكرير) فكثيرا ما شاهدت مشاكل تتعلق بتلف البايب وكلامي هو بالمنطقة صحراوية .
هل الي هذا الحد لايمكن السيطرة على هذه الاحداث ام لماذا


----------



## vip_3wam (18 أكتوبر 2008)

shokraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## منهمر جدا (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## القماطي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير
ابوسعدة


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2008)

كثر الله معلوماتك

شكررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااا


----------



## THE ONE (28 نوفمبر 2008)

سيدعلي ك قال:


> .can you explain what is a multiproduct pipeline ?thank you



السلام عليكم كيف حالك شباب ان شالله بخير

توضيح لسيد علي:

الــــ multiproduct pipeline يكون استعمال خط الانابيب لاكثر م منتج يعني مثلا عندنا بالسعودية شركة ارامكو عندها خطوط انابيب بالرياض تستخدم لنقل 2 من المواد البترولية وهي البنزين الخاص بالسيارات بالاضافة الى الديزل

طبعا بتسال اشلون يختلطون وهذا يبدل هذا الجواب ليس بالسهل لانها عملية معقدة شوي لو تشوفها يمكن تشوف هذا انبوب داخل وها طالع 

وتحياتي لكم


----------



## kingprocess (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً لك اخي*​


----------



## gearbox (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيدعلي ك (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر الاخ وجدي على مجهوداته واطلب منك ان تفيدنا ببعض المراجع في مجال .pipeline construction تسيير مشاريع وضع القنوات 
.بارك الله فيك


----------



## المحجوب توتي (23 يناير 2009)

اولا شكرا لك اخي على هذا الدعم
ثانيا اريد ان اعرف اسماء المعاهد التى تمنح شهادة في مجال خطوط الانابيب


----------



## صادق حمود (24 يناير 2009)

thank u for your efort with us we hope more from you
sadiq


----------



## gearbox (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدئه (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ملفات متميزه جدا جدا :7:

اشكركم الشكر الجزيل على هذه الملفات الرائعه :84:

لأول مره أرى ملفات تخدم المبتدئين امثالي 

فاليكم أطيب التحيات :15:


----------



## starmido (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## ابن الكثبان (2 مارس 2009)

_انا مهندس في مجال نقل المحروقات و كتبك افادتني كثيرا مشكور مشكور يا أخــــــي وجزاك الله خيرا._


----------



## salt (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الملفات الرئعة


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (15 مارس 2009)

our God bless you and your family


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## مصعب الشمري (19 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور اخي العزيز*

شكرا اخي العزيز وماقصرت


----------



## وائل عبده (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## redwan alhaddad (26 يوليو 2011)

thank u


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (27 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي الفاضل وننتظر منك المزيد فيما يخص خطوط الانابيب


----------

